# Mosiac Pins



## Tim Carter (Feb 18, 2014)

I got a Zhen kitchen knife kit for Xmas and have been debating about what I want to do with it. I'm thinking I want to use African Blackwood for the scales with mosaic pins. My question is this-Is there any reason I can't or shouldn't use powdered turquoise, secured with thin CA, when I make the pins? The knife is about 8" long with holes for 3 pins. I'm thinking that the 2 pins at either end would be 1 size and the center pin would be larger. Thoughts?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

Is that a woodcraft knife- they are nice. You could use short pins and cover the pins with turquoise. the pins do add strength. I did that same knife (I think) Kathie loves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 18, 2014)

I tried putting some red powder dye in ca. one time and it started a reaction that caused it to get so hot the plastic bottle started to melt. was using my vacuum pump to suck it into the a length of pin material. Don't do it that way, it got hard so quick half of it was wasted. Also when your shaping the handle don't get the pins to hot because because the ca. will liquify and leach out of the pin material as well as get dust in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 20, 2014)

Why dont you mix powder turquoise with epoxy glue. Try and see if it will harden.


----------

